# Any Grand Okanagan owners here?



## barto (Aug 21, 2019)

Considering buying a floating week, would love to bounce some questions off a current (or recent) owner there... thanks!

Bart


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 22, 2019)

That would be me again Bart. Yes I know i have a problem with too many timeshares. You can pm and I can give you a number to call.

Joan


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Aug 24, 2019)

Tacoma said:


> .....Yes I know i have a problem with too many timeshares. ...
> Joan



“Too many timeshares “- is like having too much chocolate cake .

and as a TUG member - (at least you can say) - there is someone on TUG with more timeshares .

Happy vacations


----------

